# Mysql Driver



## koneko76 (19. Feb 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich versuche gerade meine ersten Schritte mit JDBC und MySQL. Weiss jemand welcher der beste freie Treiber ist und wo ich den bekommen kann???


----------



## stetabar (19. Feb 2005)

hab es mit der anleitung unter faq ganz gut hinbekommen...
und dazu den JDBC treiber ausm netz gezogen.
hab leider keine url mehr dazu, aber war unter google echt leicht zu finden!

die klasse kannst du dir einfach per copy and paste ausm faq ziehen und nur noch url, benutzer und passwort anpassen.

hier der link dazuhttp://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529


----------



## koneko76 (19. Feb 2005)

vielen dank genau sowas habe ich gesucht


----------

